# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Gogle virtual reality powodują problem ze wzrokiem?

## Jakub Nowak

Dzień dobry

Ostatnio często korzystam z urządzenia które za pomocą dwóch soczewek tworzy z ekranu telefonu jeden obraz i symuluje wirtualną rzeczywistość. Zawsze po takiej zabawie miewam problem z ostrością obrazu, oczy nie potrafią jej złapać przez kolejne kilka minut. Wszystko co widzę jest lżej lub mocniej rozmazane. Moje pytanie brzmi czy jest to normalny efekt takiej zabawy czy raczej jest to destrukcyjny efekt lub jakaś wada wzroku ?

Pozdrawiam

----------

